# Advice - environmental jobs?



## Piedra (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.ejobs.org/states/cocom.html has CO environmental consulting listed. I work at a consulting firm in Boulder.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Are you a hydrogeologist, with an interest in water resource consulting, I could offer a few recommendations. PM me. Cheers, Dan


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*job*

i work at a consulting firm in denver. we do typical env. consulting stuff, lots of oil/gas - shoot me a resume if you're interested and coming out here. 

Steve - [email protected]

www.ltenv.com


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I work for the USGS doing landslide research. I too had a MS in geology when I got the job....i just applied to the OARS government system.
http://www.usgs.gov/ohr/oars/
there are a lot of governement jobs for geologists in Denver. I actually was offered 2 in the denver area.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2005)

Whoa! :shock: When it rains it pours! PMs/emails on the way (although I'm headed to VT for the weekend, so it may not be until Monday). Thanks for the responses!


----------



## anne_colorado (Mar 14, 2005)

*some ideas*

Hi!

I moved out of MA too...but western MA.

Some ideas:
there's LOTS of conservation organizations here:
- Colorado Environmental Coalition
- Colorado 14ers Initiative
- Rocky Mountain Field Institute
- Southern Rockies Conservation Alliance
- Glen Canyon Institute
- Four Corners School of Outdoor Education

There's also:
US Forest Service and Federal jobs (I've been watching and I see quite a few for people with environmental backgrounds)

And if you like working with/for kids, there's youth corps:
- Mile High Youth Corps
- Rocky Mountain Youth Corps

Also check 
Orion Grassroots for openings:
http://www.oriononline.org and 
http://www.ecojobs.com/

Those are a few leads!

Good luck!


----------

